# Leaving Puppy in car with Air Condition on?



## rs09 (Apr 27, 2009)

I've read that it's not okay to ever leave your dog/puppy alone in your car. I plan to get a new puppy (probably a miniature poodle or a pug). I go to a gym every day and am in and out within one to two hours. I was thinking how much more convenient it would be to leave my puppy/dog in the car, locked with the air conditioner on (in hot weather) and the heater on (in cold weather). That way I wouldn't have to go all the way back to my house (I'm retired and live alone) to pick up my dog to go somewhere like a park, dog store, etc. I live in a good area. I suppose I need to ask car experts if it's okay to leave the car in idle for up to two hours on a daily basis. Only rarely have I ever seen a dog locked in a car (supermarket parking lot), but the car wasn't idling.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

And what happens if in that 1 or 2 hours the car stalls out and the a/c shuts off... it only takes 10 minutes in a hot car for a dog to die. Or, what happens if someone breaks into your car and steals your dog? Will it be worth it?

Your dog is much better off at home comfortable and safe.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Renoman said:


> And what happens if in that 1 or 2 hours the car stalls out and the a/c shuts off... it only takes 10 minutes in a hot car for a dog to die. Or, what happens if someone breaks into your car and steals your dog? Will it be worth it?
> 
> Your dog is much better off at home comfortable and safe.


Double Ditto.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Is gas free in your area?

This is a very bad idea for so many reasons.


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

Bad idea. It's safer for the dog to not take chances. Just leave the pup home in a crate or ex-pen while you run errands that would require the dog to stay in the car. 

Besides the possible danger to the pup and expense of the gas, a bored pupppy could do a great deal of damage to the interior of your vehicle in short order.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

I think someone would report you and you would risk losing your dog. I'd report it for sure. Too dangerous for reasons already mentioned, not to mention it's very stressful for dogs to be left in cars. And I think an unattended car, running, would be too much of a temptation for a thief. I can get my locked car open with just a coat hanger in about 10 seconds. Bye bye car, bye bye dog. (Yes, I've locked myself out of my car with the car running - dumb, dumb. That's how I know I can get it open so quickly and why I always make sure my keys are in my hand when I get out of the car. )

Is there a doggie daycare in the area? Would be fun for the dog to get a little play time while you work out. Most daycares will take a dog for a 1/2 day (under 4 hours) session. Would be great for socializing the dog, too. Another option would be to find a dog walker close to the gym with whom you could leave the dog.


----------



## ambercober (Jan 1, 2009)

I have to agree with everyone, an animal should under no circumstances be left lone in a vehicle that long. Also idling a car for two hours a day is _horrible_ for the environment, you'll be wasting gas and also make yourself a prime target for theft. If I saw an animal left in a car for that long I wouldn't hesitate to call and report it.


----------



## pattymac (Oct 11, 2008)

Alot of places in Ontario now have idling laws, more than 3 minutes and you're likely to get fined. I certainly wouldn't do it if I was worried it was too hot or too cold.


----------



## Lil Red Express (Jan 18, 2009)

This has to be a joke because no one leaves their car running for 1-2 hours anywhere. Guess it depends if you want your car to be there when you get out.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Lil Red Express said:


> This has to be a joke because no one leaves their car running for 1-2 hours anywhere. Guess it depends if you want your car to be there when you get out.


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## Bonn1997 (Dec 17, 2008)

BoxMeIn21 said:


> That's what I was thinking.


Same here but the poster sounded so serious and went into a lot of detail! Usually a joke would be something more like: "I'm planning to leave dog in car for 1-2 hours. Good idea? Bad idea? Thanks!"


----------



## w8ing4rain (Sep 4, 2008)

In my opinion it would be a bad idea. Bad for the dog,Bad for the car, Bad for the environment. Personally I would skip the gym and spend that time walking the dog instead. Dogs need lots of exercise.


----------



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

Screw the environment. It's a bad idea because you're welcoming someone to steal your car. I bust a window, ditch a dog and get a free car. To me that's worth it.


----------



## iSaidNoSprinkles (Apr 4, 2009)

hulkamaniac said:


> Screw the environment. It's a bad idea because you're welcoming someone to steal your car. I bust a window, ditch a dog and get a free car. To me that's worth it.


Dogs will be affected by global warming also. lol.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

It's an all around bad idea. I understand that its a hassle of sorts to have to run back and get the dog and then just turn around and come back into town...however, I have done it MANY times and I live about 15 minutes outside of town. There have been many times when I've had one of my dogs with me and found the need to go to the grocery store or something...I've ran my dogs home and then turned around and came back to the store. I will not leave my dogs unattended in a vehicle for any length of time.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Dogs are inconvenient. All the time. While you're trying to do everything. If you want convenient, get a fish.


----------



## Bonn1997 (Dec 17, 2008)

I seriously think you guys are overreacting. I've left my great danes in my Honda Civic for long stretches without any problems. 

(Yes, that was a joke. I'm assuming the OP was joking since he hasn't even returned since posting this and I wanted to join in on the fun.)


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

FilleBelle said:


> Dogs are inconvenient. All the time. While you're trying to do everything. If you want convenient, get a fish.


I take issue with the frequent (albeit tongue-in-cheek) suggestion to get a fish.

Fish are very high maintenance. If you don't feed them every day, or if you feed them too much, they die. If you don't keep the tank/bowl clean, they die. If the temperature fluctuates by more than a half-degree, they die.

And if you introduce a new fish, that looks suspiciously like a shark but the guy at the store assure you is a wonderful community fish, all the fish (except for the new one) die. And then the new one dies from over-eating.

Typical lifespan of the dogs at our house seems to be around 14 years. The typical lifespan of a fish seems to be about 14 hours.


----------



## Westhighlander (Sep 28, 2007)

RonE said:


> I take issue with the frequent (albeit tongue-in-cheek) suggestion to get a fish.
> 
> Fish are very high maintenance. If you don't feed them every day, or if you feed them too much, they die. If you don't keep the tank/bowl clean, they die. If the temperature fluctuates by more than a half-degree, they die.
> 
> ...


Keeping a Marine tank is one of the most challenging things one can ever undertake.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I agree---fish are hard! Harder than most exotic reptiles even.

When I saw the title I thought, ya know, maybe 5-10 minutes, with the doors locked (you need a spare key), while you run into the grocery store for some bread. I've done it, no biggie. But an hour or 2 would be way too long. My car's AC stops working properly (fan still running but not very cold) after only about 5-10 minutes of idling, and I think most cars are the same. 

I won't speak to the theft risk because I live in an area where old guys leave their cars idling while they get coffee at the gas station. Not just running in to get coffee, either---they stay for half an hour chatting with their friends. Every now and then someone's car will get stolen and they wonder why.....LOL.


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

Bonn1997 said:


> I seriously think you guys are overreacting. I've left my great danes in my Honda Civic for long stretches without any problems.
> 
> (Yes, that was a joke. I'm assuming the OP was joking since he hasn't even returned since posting this and I wanted to join in on the fun.)


Erm, your Danes were seen driving your Honda Civic to the local meat market for a quick snack before returning it to where you left it.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Hmm, I don't think this person is coming back.


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

Well, what's worse is that the OP probably got extremely upset and offended that everyone _disagreed_ with their idea, and instead of taking heed he/she will be the first to run right out and do it anyway... Then sit later on reflecting at their dog's untimely demise, _"I should have listened to those weirdos on that DF."_ : P


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

rs09 said:


> I've read that it's not okay to ever leave your dog/puppy alone in your car. I plan to get a new puppy (probably a miniature poodle or a pug). I go to a gym every day and am in and out within one to two hours. I was thinking how much more convenient it would be to leave my puppy/dog in the car, locked with the air conditioner on (in hot weather) and the heater on (in cold weather). That way I wouldn't have to go all the way back to my house (I'm retired and live alone) to pick up my dog to go somewhere like a park, dog store, etc. I live in a good area. I suppose I need to ask car experts if it's okay to leave the car in idle for up to two hours on a daily basis. Only rarely have I ever seen a dog locked in a car (supermarket parking lot), but the car wasn't idling.


First off in a lot of places it's illegal to leave keys in your car unattended much less leave your car unattended and running.

Second if the AC was to quit or the car stall your dog could die pretty fast. cars can get pretty hot inside even in some fairly cold weather.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Actually, with the AC or heater on in a car that's running, the biggest danger is from *Carbon Monoxide poisoning*, which will kill a dog pretty quickly.


----------



## Britt Caleb & Enzo (Mar 28, 2009)

cshellenberger said:


> Actually, with the AC or heater on in a car that's running, the biggest danger is from *Carbon Monoxide poisoning*, which will kill a dog pretty quickly.


That was my first thought when I was reading this post... but I don't think any of our advice is getting anywhere at this point. I'm just praying this person wasn't completely serious.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

RonE said:


> I take issue with the frequent (albeit tongue-in-cheek) suggestion to get a fish.
> 
> Fish are very high maintenance. If you don't feed them every day, or if you feed them too much, they die. If you don't keep the tank/bowl clean, they die. If the temperature fluctuates by more than a half-degree, they die.
> 
> ...


My experience with aquatic life has been a goldfish in a small bowl. It swam around for a few months and, when it died, I sent it on its way without another thought. 

Maybe you just need to look into getting easier fish.

I wonder how long you could leave a Betta in a parked car with the air conditioning on?


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Feb 3, 2009)

FilleBelle said:


> My experience with aquatic life has been a goldfish in a small bowl. It swam around for a few months and, when it died, I sent it on its way without another thought.
> 
> Maybe you just need to look into getting easier fish.
> 
> I wonder how long you could leave a Betta in a parked car with the air conditioning on?


ACK!

The "fishkeeper" in me is kicking in at the mention of "goldfish" and "bowl" in the same sentence. 

I agree with RonE. Fish are difficult/high maintenance, but the thing is that everybody thinks they can abuse them because they're "just fish."


----------



## Westhighlander (Sep 28, 2007)

nikelodeon79 said:


> ACK!
> 
> The "fishkeeper" in me is kicking in at the mention of "goldfish" and "bowl" in the same sentence.
> 
> I agree with RonE. Fish are difficult/high maintenance, but the thing is that everybody thinks they can abuse them because they're "just fish."


Agreed, this isn't easy http://learnthis.ca/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/img_37308.JPG


----------



## Sammgirl (Feb 6, 2009)

At some point, I want to get a 40 gallon hexagonal tank and get two baby orandas and watch them grow. 

They're my favorite gold fish, though people say they look like they have tumors. 

I always also loved the bubble cheeked goldfish and the moores...

Uh oh...I need to remind myself that I have enough pets...


----------



## Gingergal (May 5, 2009)

Yes carbon poisoning is the biggest problem (apart from security). 

Also I stay in the car sometimes for a few minutes when husband getting stuff from work etc. And after a very few minutes the heating doesn't seem to work (only when the car starts to move again) as the engine cools down rapidly and the heating gets it heat from the engine (I think!) which is why it doesn't work?
I don't know if it is the same for A/C (after a while it doesn't work) as I haven't done that for more than 5 mins.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

nikelodeon79 said:


> ACK!
> 
> The "fishkeeper" in me is kicking in at the mention of "goldfish" and "bowl" in the same sentence.
> 
> I agree with RonE. Fish are difficult/high maintenance, but the thing is that everybody thinks they can abuse them because they're "just fish."


Guys, I've never even OWNED a fish. My original comment about getting a fish instead of a dog was tongue-in-cheek, as historically they are known to be a little kid's pet that requires next to no care. I believe that RonE's response (while true) was also tongue-in-cheek. I don't think he was actually offended by my implying that fish are easy to take care of. Finally, I have no desire to leave a Betta alone in a car with the air conditioning on.

Deep breaths all around. I'm not a fish torturer.


----------



## Lolas_Dad (Apr 28, 2008)

A car left idling for a long period of time can overheat. The overheating can cause a fire and then not only do you lose the car but you lose the dog as well. After that you will probably be charged with animal cruelty and spend some time in jail. 

If you are looking for convenience then look for a doggy day care center near your gym. If it is only going to be an hour or so you might ask if they can give you a good rate being it will not be the entire day.


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 27, 2007)

I gave up fish to get a puppy. My family hated the fish mess. One tank becomes two when you have babies and then you need a hospital tank of course. Every week I'd do water changes with hoses going through rooms and over people's heads. The chemistry alone took more time than my dogs do! 

Ammonia, Nitrite, Nitrate... PH. on and on.

But if anyone wants a fresh water tank that looks like salt...

PS Saulosi colony with a argonite sand substrate, texas holey rock (if you live in TX you can sell this stuff on ebay) and black painted background on the tank. The Saulosi are yellow except one male who turns bright blue. If he dies, one of the other males who is trying to stay yellow to hide from the dominant male turns blue and becomes the big man on campus. 

I knew a person who drove her betta fish 3 hours each way to an aquatic vet and spent $600 on tests. Fish people fight Walmart selling fish and are just as devoted as we are. That's why I can't have them anymore, dogs are easier. 

I better stop now... old habits.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/p_saulosi.php


----------



## nikkilugi (Mar 11, 2009)

Cobalt said:


> I knew a person who drove her betta fish 3 hours each way to an aquatic vet and spent $600 on tests. Fish people fight Walmart selling fish and are just as devoted as we are. That's why I can't have them anymore, dogs are easier.
> 
> I better stop now... old habits.
> 
> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/p_saulosi.php


I agree. I am a member of a aquaria forum and it is just like this forum except about fish. People super crazy in love with fish and fishkeeping just like everyone here loves their puppies and doggies.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow. A fish forum. A glimpse into a whole other world. Tell me, do they make furry fish that fetch?


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 27, 2007)

You have no idea! It's just like this place, take dog out and insert fish. 

They analyze food, water chemistry, breeding and rescue just like we do. 

When someone asks about a large fish and says they have it in a 10 or 20 gallon tank, watch out! It's like someone coming here and saying that they keep a dog on a chain all day. Not pretty. 

Forgot, they do teach certain fish tricks. I knew it was time for a dog when I tried to pet my fish...


----------



## musicmom116 (Jul 8, 2008)

Cobalt said:


> You have no idea! It's just like this place, take dog out and insert fish.
> 
> They analyze food, water chemistry, breeding and rescue just like we do.
> 
> ...


I just love everyone's sense of humor. Where else can you turn a question about leaving a dog in the car for 2 hours with the car running into a fish discussion, and have the fish discussion make more sense than the original question?


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

When it's hot or too cold, my pup stays home, or in daycare. 

If I have a brief errand when I'm driving out to the farm to see my horse, I will leave the car running (AC on), but I am talking about 5 minutes, if that, not an hour...for brief periods of time, sure, leave the pooch in the car, but if you're going in for more than a few minutes...leave puppy at home where she will be comfortable, and your car 'safer'.


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 27, 2007)

opps, kind of did hijack the thread but if this was started as a hoax, we sure ruined it! Sorry OP if serious.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Feb 3, 2009)

Cobalt said:


> I gave up fish to get a puppy.


LOL, I'm in the process of doing that. I tried to do both but my fish suffered. Weekly water changes turned into biweekly changes.. turned into monthly changes...  Poor fishies! I had 11 tanks at one time but now I'm down to 8.



> But if anyone wants a fresh water tank that looks like salt...
> 
> PS Saulosi colony...


Ha! I have a 55g tank with Ps. saulosis and Cyno white top haras.  People ask me if they're saltwater fish!


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

Uh I always wanted a fish tank...until I talk to the 6 out of 10 people at my work that have them! They sound like SO much work!


----------



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm a fish guy who will tell you that fish are way easier than dogs. I've got 4 tanks (used to have 6 and now have 2 that are empty for financial reasons) and I spend less time on them in a week than I do with my dogs. The fish need to get fed every day and I change the water in all the tanks once a week. I spend maybe an hour and a half a week when you add up all the feeding times and the time I put into water changes. I can spend that ammount of time just in walking my dogs in a couple of days.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Feb 3, 2009)

hulkamaniac said:


> I'm a fish guy who will tell you that fish are way easier than dogs.


Agreed. Fish are eas*ier* then dogs, but they're not easy/maintenance free!

IMO, cats are probably the easiest pets I own... but then again the hubby does all the litterbox changing, LOL!


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Fifty years ago I had an ant farm.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

30 years ago I had a pet rock.


----------



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

I hate pet rocks. They're impossible to house break, refuse to walk on a leash and if you think you're gonna get them to do any tricks you're crazy. Mine mastered stay and that was it.


----------



## Britt Caleb & Enzo (Mar 28, 2009)

Don't forget sea monkeys. Pesky disobedient little buggers.


----------



## Echo's mom (Mar 3, 2009)

I'd say that fish are easier to maintain than a dog, but when you first start the tank it's a huge challenge, and very time consuming. Maintenance is not too bad, although it's much more than just feeding the fish. I no longer have fish, but I do love them. Now we've moved on to puppies and geckos


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

This fish disussion is the reason I continue to read every thread start to finish. Well, that and my OCD. Bravo.


----------



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

Britt Caleb & Enzo said:


> Don't forget sea monkeys. Pesky disobedient little buggers.


I feed sea monkeys to my fish. That'll learn 'em.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

I don't think the OP was a hoax..

All said, I have to admit I had a dog once I used to leave in my vehicle for hours sometimes even in the Texas heat.

I drove a 3/4 ton van at the time that was basically a big empty carpeted box, and I was pretty young, and she was very well trained. I always left the windows open and if it got too hot she was trained it was ok to jump out and lay in the shade underneath but not to leave the van.

Worked perfectly for years. She never got overheated, and she never left the van or her spot underneath it if she jumped out.

I've never had another dog that I would trust like that though, may never again.

As for fish, I tried em a couple times. First time my little brother accidentally boiled them meddling with the heater. Second time I made the mistake of getting an oscar that ate every other fish in the tank eventually. That is until I caught a small alligator gar and dropped it in. He tried to attack it too, but the gar's scales were way to tough for him to hurt. Gave the beasts to a friend eventually.

Worst pet ever was the 2 foot iguana my sister bought for her kids when it was tiny, and I ended up with when it got big and nasty like so many of her pets.


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

I have fish- they're easy enough, but I have a knack for it as I once worked an Aquatics department at a major pet supply chain. 

We also have ten ball pythons- another easy pet!


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

winniec777 said:


> Wow. A fish forum. A glimpse into a whole other world. Tell me, do they make furry fish that fetch?


There was actually a program on TV where this guy and his son have trained their goldfish to do little aquatic agility courses (weave poles and such) It was pretty cool. I guess they were trying to disprove the "memory like a goldfish" thing.



Cobalt said:


> You have no idea! It's just like this place, take dog out and insert fish.
> 
> They analyze food, water chemistry, breeding and rescue just like we do.
> 
> ...


I belong to a turtle forum and a fish forum that are the same exact way! Especially the turtle one - a huge tank is a must have. I used to keep fish in with the turtle.. I had guppies, Chinese algae eaters and a catfish once.. the catfish became lunch 2.5 seconds after I put it in the tank  I learned quickly not to put slow fish in with the turtle.. He's good with the guppies and the Algae eaters though.. they're too fast for him so he just ignores them. I stopped keeping guppies in there though because they started breeding (obviously..should have seen that coming) and I had SO many guppies...


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Binkalette said:


> There was actually a program on TV where this guy and his son have trained their goldfish to do little aquatic agility courses (weave poles and such) It was pretty cool. I guess they were trying to disprove the "memory like a goldfish" thing.


Yup...I like to tell me dog she's as smart as a Shubunkin.
http://www.fish-school.com/


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

Some of my fish eat out of my hand. Can't really pet them too well.


----------



## rs09 (Apr 27, 2009)

I was the original poster of this thread, and no, I wasn't joking. It was an honest question. Not all dog owners are fanatic about dogs. And, oh, by the way, Jesse Stone leaves his dog alone in his car, and he's a chief of police.  But I don't ever plan to leave my new puppy locked in my car alone for any amount of time.


----------



## Westhighlander (Sep 28, 2007)

rs09 said:


> I was the original poster of this thread, and no, I wasn't joking. It was an honest question. Not all dog owners are fanatic about dogs. And, oh, by the way, Jesse Stone leaves his dog alone in his car, and he's a chief of police.  But I don't ever plan to leave my new puppy locked in my car alone for any amount of time.


Not all dog owners should have dogs.


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

I have left my dog in my van with the AC on to go to the bank or other quick chores. More than ten or fifteen minutes, no... but mine also has double AC units (front and rear) and is in really good shape. And I am more than fanatical about dogs


----------



## Lolas_Dad (Apr 28, 2008)

rs09 said:


> I Not all dog owners are fanatic about dogs. And, oh, by the way, Jesse Stone leaves his dog alone in his car, and he's a chief of police.


Well Jesse either does not care about his dog or he is an idiot. Perhaps both. I bet if you asked him if if it was ok to leave a child unattended in a car he would say no. So whats the difference between a dog or a child. Both can suffer physically from being left in a hot car and both can be stolen from a car whether it is locked or not.


----------



## WoodLark (Mar 16, 2009)

In addition to the reasons already given for not leaving your dog in the car, it is not unheard of for a dog to move the shift lever from Park to Reverse or Drive. Then you are going to have a damaged car and possibly a lawsuit from the owner of the car yours hits.

To summarize: DON'T DO IT!


----------



## DuckyNDogs (May 20, 2009)

Since everyone else is being so polite, and since I am new, I am going to be a jerk.

Listen lady, if you are the kind of person who wants a teeny tiny little lap dog that you can take everywhere in a little bag and lock in a car when its presence is inconvenient to you, perhaps you would be better off with a dog of the stuffed variety.

Also, what made you pick the breeds pug and poodle other then looks? I can't imagine there was much logic to it, considering that the two breeds have nothing in common, and based on your original question you probably aren't a logical person to begin with. Those are both dogs with exercise requirements, and in particular poodles are known for being both SMART and WILLFUL. Tell me what you think a smart and willful dog will do when he/she will do when locked in a car for 2 hours on its own (don't think a chew toy or treat will keep the dog occupied for long, at most you will have 5 minutes)?

When something bad happens to your pup from being locked in the car (when, not if, it is a matter of time) you will have no one and nothing to blame but your own selfish neglect.

Bottom line, if you think that having to drive from the gym to your home to pick up your dog is inconvenient, then you are in for a VERY RUDE AWAKENING because NOTHING about owning, caring for and training a puppy is easy or convenient.

Also, unless your chief of police is a vet then his opinion about how long a dog can be locked in a car is worthless. Call a vet, I hope they have time to give you an earful about proper puppy care. I hope all of that info makes you think twice about owning a dog because you think a pup is cute and fun.


----------



## emily445455 (Apr 8, 2008)

rs09 said:


> I've read that it's not okay to ever leave your dog/puppy alone in your car. I plan to get a new puppy (probably a miniature poodle or a pug). I go to a gym every day and am in and out within one to two hours. I was thinking how much more convenient it would be to leave my puppy/dog in the car, locked with the air conditioner on (in hot weather) and the heater on (in cold weather). That way I wouldn't have to go all the way back to my house (I'm retired and live alone) to pick up my dog to go somewhere like a park, dog store, etc. I live in a good area. I suppose I need to ask car experts if it's okay to leave the car in idle for up to two hours on a daily basis. Only rarely have I ever seen a dog locked in a car (supermarket parking lot), but the car wasn't idling.


I personally couldn't do it. There are too many risk factors that would out-weigh the benefit of not having to drive a little extra.



DuckyNDogs said:


> Since everyone else is being so polite, and since I am new, I am going to be a jerk.


A lot of threads, here and elsewhere, turn ugly. If this one was actually decent...why ruin it by actually _trying _to be rude....?


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

EM, I don't think Ducky was rude, just a lot more blunt than many here have been in this thread. Of course sometimes people take offense to those who are too blunt, I really don't think to OP really cares about our opinions, she hasn't returned to read any of it.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

cshellenberger said:


> EM, I don't think Ducky was rude, just a lot more blunt than many here have been in this thread. Of course sometimes people take offense to those who are too blunt, I really don't think to OP really cares about our opinions, she hasn't returned to read any of it.


Actually she did return and posted on page 3.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Didn't see it.



rs09 said:


> I was the original poster of this thread, and no, I wasn't joking. It was an honest question. Not all dog owners are fanatic about dogs. And, oh, by the way, Jesse Stone leaves his dog alone in his car, and he's a chief of police.  But I don't ever plan to leave my new puppy locked in my car alone for any amount of time.



Not all police chiefs should be dog owners or abide by the law. However I'm glad to hear you're not going to do this. BTW there is a difference in being a fanatic and being responsible. I don't think most here are fanatics, but we try to emphasize responsible dog ownership from the time a person is thinking about bringing a dog into the family until the day comes you have to make the most difficult choice you will ever have to make as a dog owner. being a responsible dog owner reduces the chances of a dog being re homed, abused or neglected as well the chances of having severe behavior problems.


----------



## Ruby_S (Apr 26, 2009)

CrzyBritNAmerica said:


> Uh I always wanted a fish tank...until I talk to the 6 out of 10 people at my work that have them! They sound like SO much work!



i have a 26 gallon saltwater fishtank...its no work at all.(my bf does all the water testing etc...) all i have to do is feed them.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Even with air conditioning on, the idea of leaving a puppy in the car unsupervised for such a long period of time would _scare_ me. But even then, is it really reasonable and economical to leave a car running for hours? Think less about what's convenient, and think more about the poor dog, and the environment, while we're at it >.>

I actually joined a turtle forum a few months back. My goodness, I thought I took care of them, but I was surprised to find they were so high maintenence. When I read all the posts on health and feeding and habitat, I almost felt like I was one of those heartless people who abused their animals (despite the fact that my turtles actually were reasonably well-cared for). I rushed to PetCo for more supplies the following weekend. The health questions forum amazed me. There was a long list of detailed questions you had to answer whenever you asked a question regarding a health concern.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Isn't Jesse Stone a _fictional_ character from Robert Parker's mystery novels?


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

winniec777 said:


> Isn't Jesse Stone a _fictional_ character from Robert Parker's mystery novels?



Is it? so the Op is basing a decision on a FICTIONAL character? LOL good one!


----------



## KenyiGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

winniec777 said:


> Isn't Jesse Stone a _fictional_ character from Robert Parker's mystery novels?


LOL I went through this whole thread waiting for someone to say that. Ding ding ding, you're the winner, Winnie!


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

I was at a dog show in San Antonio a number of years ago where the owner of a litter of dogs lost all of them when the van she left them in stalled and the puppies died of heat stroke. This was the owner of show dogs that should have known better.

Really bad idea.


----------



## Smithcat (Aug 30, 2008)

rs09 said:


> I was the original poster of this thread, and no, I wasn't joking. It was an honest question. Not all dog owners are fanatic about dogs. And, oh, by the way, Jesse Stone leaves his dog alone in his car, and he's a chief of police.  But I don't ever plan to leave my new puppy locked in my car alone for any amount of time.



There was an Officer in the Merced, California police dept. that parked his cruiser outside the PD building with his K-9 partner in the cruiser, engine running, A/C on. Was inside for 2 hours. Car stalled in 85 degree weather. Came back out after the 2 hours to find a stalled car, a dead battery and a dead K-9 partner. He was charged with animal cruelty and lost his PD job, and the record of his actions will follow him for the rest of his professional career.

The backs of pickup trucks are also bad places to leave an unrestrained (or otherwise) dog. I cant tell you how many times my wife has had her Guide dog menaced and attacked by dogs that jump out of the back of pickups or who lunge out of open car windows as she passes by in the parking lots on her way in and out of businesses. There is nothing more terrifying for a blind person who uses a Guide dog than the sound of a menacing or attacking dog when you dont know where it is coming from or where to go for safety.

Please------if you cannot supervise your dog at all times, then leave it at home when you go places. Its better for your dog, better for you, and better for anyone who uses a service dog who may pass by.


----------



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm remembering going to the mall the other day and walking by a large passenger van. I did a double take, turned around and sure enough, there was a St Bernard who had his entire head stuck out the small window in the side of the van.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Why has this thread lasted so long??


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I have on many occasions, jokingly, recommended to people to get fish if they didn't have time or energy to spend on a dog. That was before I have had to hand feed my fancy Goldfish skinned peas for the past year because he gets air in his swim bladder. I think dedicated pet owners are dedicated no matter what pet they have and the opposite is true as well. I NEVER thought I would be hand feeding fish.


----------



## Ruby_S (Apr 26, 2009)

rosemaryninja said:


> Why has this thread lasted so long??



LOL because it done a 360. Its gone from the OP to fishes to turtles back to OP....


----------



## Westhighlander (Sep 28, 2007)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/30723511/


----------



## scropper (May 26, 2009)

I agree with winniec777. I'd report it even if the car was running. A dog is much safer at home, even if you think they will miss you.


----------

